
How to Build a $750/Month WordPress Business: An Interview with Kernl.us Founder - eulid55
https://launchbasket.com/how-to-build-a-750-month-wordpress-business-an-interview-with-the-founder-of-kernl-us-jack-slingerland/
======
pagbot
Assuming this is US-based because of the domain name, $750/month is not a
business, its a salary. And a fine salary at that. But lets be clear about
what it is - the challenges here are growing it beyond a salary.

